# Hobby king Brushless for a 2wd slash



## CHESIE2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking for anyone to help me out with info on hobby king brushless motors?
Which motor to use in a slash?How are they? I know the price is good are the motors??


----------



## CHESIE2 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Anyone running hobbyking motors*

Anyone running hobbyking motors


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

You may have better luck at r/c tech forums, they have a large Q & A section on electronics.

Here is the link to their radio & electronics thread.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/radio-electronics-137/


----------

